# WES form filling for ECA



## subha238 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi Seniors,

I was filling WES application for ECA for Canada; I have some queries if someone can help on this. 

I have done Engineering( 4 year course) after my intermediate from Biju pattnaik university of technology, India which is listed in the university name while filling the application. I am not sure what should be the Institution type for this, there are five options:

University Education
State Boards: Technical education
State Boards: General nursing and midwifery
Professional Education
Secondary education

Also shall I contact cleartranscripts people to get the transcript on behalf of me?

I would look forward for reply asap.

Thanks


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I would choose University Education because none of the other choices are suitable (Engineering is completely different from Nursing and Midwifery... do you even know what those things are?).

What is Cleartranscripts?


----------



## subha238 (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Cleartranscripts is an association getting transcripts from universities and they send it to WES on behalf of a candidate. I just wanted to know their authenticity. 

Also let me know, If I get the transcript of the marksheets from the university myself, do I need to attach photocopies of the marksheets and degree with that sealed envelope again? 

I believe there is no need of sending higher secondary marksheets along with this? Am I correct?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

What does the WES say in regards to how they want the transcripts sent?


----------



## Yoeman (Aug 3, 2013)

subha238 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I was filling WES application for ECA for Canada; I have some queries if someone can help on this.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Select university option.

There is no need for transcripts.
You can get your marksheets (all 8 sems) attested from Controller of Examinations/Registrar office of Biju Patnaik Univ and send from their dispatch office.


----------

